# Musik CD brennen mit Nero 12



## SAW2013 (2. November 2012)

Hallo,

wie brenne ich eine Musik-CD, für mein Autoradio ("[SIZE=-1]CD-/CD-R/CD-RW-kompatibel[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]/[/SIZE]MP3-kompatibel[SIZE=-1]") mit "Nero 12".

[SIZE=-1]Probiert + nicht funktioniert:

[SIZE=-1]DVD => DVD-ROM (UDF)
[SIZE=-1]CD => CD-ROM (UDF)
CD => A[SIZE=-1]udio[SIZE=-1]-[SIZE=-1]CD 

[SIZE=-1]DVD+R (4.7 GB + 16x + 120min)
[SIZE=-1]CD-R[SIZE=-1]80 52xSpeed[/SIZE][/SIZE]
[/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
Mit CDBurnerXP hatte ich kei[SIZE=-1]ne Probleme.[/SIZE]



[SIZE=-1]Danke + Grüße

[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## pedi (2. November 2012)

CD-Audiocd.
so mach ich das immer. läuft auf jedem cdplayer.
brennen mit maximal 24 fach, besser 16


----------



## XT1024 (2. November 2012)

Audio CD müsste eigentlich funktionieren. DAO/TAO Problem? 

Oder eine Daten CD voll mit "MP3" Dateien. Kein UDF sondern ISO 9660 müsste das wohl sein. Da passt auch mehr drauf..


----------



## SAW2013 (2. November 2012)

pedi schrieb:


> CD-Audiocd.
> so mach ich das immer. läuft auf jedem cdplayer.
> brennen mit maximal 24 fach, besser 16



Schön für dich!




XT1024 schrieb:


> Audio CD müsste eigentlich funktionieren. DAO/TAO Problem?
> 
> Oder eine Daten CD voll mit "MP3" Dateien. Kein UDF sondern ISO 9660 müsste das wohl sein. Da passt auch mehr drauf..



Hä? KA!
Aha, okay.



UND, kann mir einer bei MEINEM Problem helfen?


----------



## nfsgame (2. November 2012)

Wenn du nicht etwas Eigeninitiative zeigst und dich wenigstens dazu überwinden kannst, uns das Modell des Autoradios mitzuteilen, dann könnte sich auch jemand erbarmen dich zu unterrichten, ob du von deinem mitteilungsintensiven "Hä? KA!"-Problem betroffen sein könntest... Noch besser wäre es, wenn du selber eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl bemühen würdest. Etwas Willen zur Weiterbildung sollte doch vorhanden sein...

Bei mir funktioniert die Option übrigens auch wunderbar.


----------



## SAW2013 (2. November 2012)

Ich habe extra geschaut was ich für Auto-Radio habe, dann habe ich noch die Bedienungsanleitung gesucht,
um euch die CD-Arten schreiben zu können die er abspielen kann!

Was bei dir funktioniert oder nicht, intressiert in diesem Thread hier keinem!


----------



## nfsgame (2. November 2012)

Mach doch was du willst wenn dir nicht geholfen werden soll.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. November 2012)

Der Threadersteller sollte sich bitte mal etwas zurückhalten mit seiner Wortwahl. Dein Verhalten ist hier nicht akzeptabel. 

Aber ich helfe dir trotzdem mal: Wenn du eine CD mit MP3s brennen möchtest, die dann dein Auto-Radio abspielt, musst du die CD (DVD geht nicht!) auf "ISO" stellen.

Hier ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2012)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Aber ich helfe dir trotzdem mal: Wenn du eine CD mit MP3s brennen möchtest, die dann dein Auto-Radio abspielt, musst du die CD (DVD geht nicht!) auf "ISO" stellen.


 
Wieso muss er das also ISO einstellen? Er will eine Audio CD haben und keine ISO Datei.

Bei Nero einfach Audio CD auswählen. Audiofiles hineinziehen und dann brennen. Fertig.


----------



## Jimini (3. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss er das also ISO einstellen? Er will eine Audio CD haben und keine ISO Datei.


Ich vermute, dass MalkavianChild sich hierbei auf ISO9660 bezog, einen Standard für CD-Dateisysteme.

Eine denkbare Alternative wäre noch, auf das fette und aufgeblähte Nero zu verzichten und statt dessen eine schlankere Software wie beispielsweise InfraRecorder zu nutzen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Malkav85 (3. November 2012)

Bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, das er eine CD mit MP3s drauf haben möchte, da sein Radio ja MP3s auf CD abspielen kann. Ansonsten für normale Audio CDs reicht die Funktion "Audio CD"  

Jedoch kann Nero (soweit ich weiss) keine FLAC Dateien in Audio umwandeln.


----------



## Jimini (3. November 2012)

Interessant wäre natürlich auch, was genau an welcher Stelle nicht funktioniert - hier würde beispielsweise eine eventuelle Fehlermeldung weiterhelfen.
Denn machbar ist das Brennen von Audio-CDs mit Nero auf jeden Fall.

MfG Jimini


----------



## SAW2013 (3. November 2012)

Nein!


----------



## Jimini (3. November 2012)

...und damit mache ich hier mal dicht. Du kannst dich ja per PN an mich wenden, wenn du einen begründeten Einwand gegen die Schließung des Threads vorlegen kannst. Wenn du nicht an einer zivilisierten Konversation interessiert bist, lege ich dir die Google-Suche ans Herz.

MfG Jimini


----------

